# RBW's New Blue Winged Olive Frame



## Riverboat Works

Riverboat Works is proud to introduce our latest creation: the Blue Winged Olive (BWO). This versatile 2 man fishing frame was designed to be lightweight and nimble to navigate shallow rocky waters. This frame on a Hyside Mini Max weighs in at 104 lbs (with anchor, cooler and oars removed) and can easily be lifted on top of a roof rack or truck bed. Leave your trailer at home! Thigh brace, front casting deck and anchor system are easily removed to convert into a day frame.

The standard BWO package includes:
Hyside Mini Max 10.5' raft
Two-bay frame with low back tractor seat, kick bar, and atomic oarlocks
Front casting deck
Front thigh brace with stripping basket
Double rod holder
Anchor system
20 lbs. Anchor
Drop Bag
Three Sawyer Polecat 8' rope wrapped oars with Sawyer V-Pro Blades
Complete Strap Package

$5249 + applicable taxes. Items can be added, substituted or customized.

Other boat options include the Rocky Mountain Storm, Tributary Nine.Five HD, or the Jack's Plastic Welding Fat Boy. Call today to learn more or to place an order.


----------



## cataraftgirl

Got any pictures of this set-up? I don't see it on your website.


----------



## Riverboat Works

Thanks for the comment and your interest, Cataraftgirl.

We are still working on the website, so we'll have an image soon. But we are in full production with the BWO. If you have any questions or want us to zip you a photo, let us know. We actually posted a photo on the sponsors flow page.


----------



## Riverboat Works

Here are a few pics. The blue one is our production model, and the black one was a special custom build. Call for more info.


----------



## climber-420

That's awesome.


----------



## PoopChicken

I just saw that black bwo on top of a subaru at the Salida playpark! It looked awesome!


----------



## Cypress

If you can only get 1 boat, this is the boat. It can do everything. Had it all over the place from Grey Reef to Clear creek to Arkansas. It's also nice because I can fit everything in my VW Jetta. I put the frame on my roof rack and boat in the trunk. Not sure I would be comfortable driving down the highway with the boat and frame attached to the roof.


----------

